# Spare a thought for our bombeiros



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are currently 11 active, five of which are causing concern among firefighters.

There are two active near Bragança in the concelho of Vinhais.

Another in Lombo do Carvalho, concelhoof Freixo de Espada at Cinta where there are 45 firefighters fightening.

the amount of fires during would be what is expected during the month of August.

2005 was also the second-worst year on record for forest fires, destroying nearly 340,000 hectares - about the size of the Island of Majorca.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a good place to donate those polythene plastic bottle tops (soft ones not the hard)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Alvaiazere (Leiria) - Bombeiros Voluntarios Aniversario 11 March 2012. 
Alvaiazere Volunteer Firefighters Anniversary parade.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Junior Bomberios*

The Infancia de Bombeiros operate only at the Training Academies, of which Alvaiázere is one.
They start from 6 years old, girls and boys, and they run a full training programme of activities.
First Aid
Operating all the equipment on the engines
Putting out fires
Clearing the forest of rubbish and fire prevention
In 2009 they took a trip to Santa Comba Dao where the helicopter is stationed.
They also get to ride around town on the engines when it’s the town festival

Needless to say that all the children have a great time, and it great training for the future. Alvaiázere has 45 Junior Bombeiros at the moment. At 14 they go on to be Cadets then at 18 full Bombeiros.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Burnt area of Portugal in the first three months of 2012 is THREE times higher than 2011 

Bombeiros Portugueses - www.bombeiros.pt


----------

